

Why Electric Cars Don’t Have Better Batteries - craigjb
http://www.technologyreview.com/review/534866/why-we-dont-have-battery-breakthroughs/

======
ChuckMcM
I felt this was a good example for people to consider when they hear someone
say "We've got new battery that crushes the competition!" Batteries are a
great example of technology that has been around forever and yet is still not
completely understood.

